# Cavs @ Rockets | Game #17 | 12/2/06



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 17*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(10-6) @* *Houston Rockets** (10-5)*

_*Saturday, December 2, 2006*_
*Time:* 5:30pm PT, 8:30pm ET
*TV:* FSOhio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Toyota Center*, Houston, Texas

*HEAD COACHES*


*Preview*



> A month into the season, Houston's Tracy McGrady is still struggling to find his shot. He may have a good chance to find it when he faces Cleveland.
> 
> McGrady looks to lead the Rockets to their fifth straight home win for the first time in more than two seasons when they host LeBron James and the Cavaliers at the Toyota Center on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Please no more Newble and more Gibson 

I want to see Lebron step it up on the defensive end and shut down TMac. McGrady ALWAYS gets up to play Lebron.

Also I'm real curious to see how Z plays Yao. W/o the foot injuries Z was on a trajectory to have a bright young career like Yao but Z has been stepping up lately particularly on the defensive end


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ But the current TMac is blending more and letting Yao carry the load. If Tracy goes back to the old version of himself, that would be interesting.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Yao should tear us apart. I expect a big game from LeBron. The Rockets are a good team, so we shouldn't have any issues with "playing down to our competition".

Cavs 98
Rockets 94


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Hey Pioneer10,

LeBron just did it again. In the pregame warm-ups, he threw a simple high lob, ran up and did a simple one-handed slam but got his head up around the rim in a casual manner. Once again, LeBron's best dunks are the ones people never see.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Alot of standing around, ALOT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

remy23 said:


> Hey Pioneer10,
> 
> LeBron just did it again. In the pregame warm-ups, he threw a simple high lob, ran up and did a simple one-handed slam but got his head up around the rim in a casual manner. Once again, LeBron's best dunks are the ones people never see.


Hopefully the networks will pick it up like they did the last one.
Yao with a good start


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Ming is destroying so far.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Z is useless in both ends.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We really move well without the ball when its not Lebron with it. But do you notice that when give it to Lebron all those down screens, cuts just stop.


Damon with different shoes, look like elevator shoes... haha


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We will be lucky to not be down 10 at the end of 1.

Alright Mike hit up that energy group (aka, Dan Gibson/Sasha)


I wonder if Mutumbo and Yao ever play at the sametime... ha


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron 1-6


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got to love it when Dikembo has as many points as Lebron


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope TMac is okay. Mutumbo just KO'd him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Haha, now Tracy knows how Lebron feels...

EDIT - I didn't actually mean to laugh at McGrady. I like him a lot and don't want to see anyone get injured. It's just ironic that Dikembe's elbows injure someone in our meeting again, but this time it was someone on his own team.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland trails 19-23 (4 point deficit). The Cavs closed the quarter on a 6-0 run, cutting a lead which was once 10 points.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Shoo Strong finish by the Cavs and Lebron to keep this game close


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

And in the snap of your fingers the Cavs can turn it on. I just wish it lasted.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice finish By James at the end of the first. wish that Pavlobvic made that 3 point. hope that 2, period tehre will an improvement and we will get this.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

God damn Marshall boxout somebody.

Z used too hit those shot on a nightly basis two years ago.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is Tmac out for the rest of the game?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, I actually like this drive-layup Eric Snow. It really covers up a lot of his deficiencies.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Snow-Jones-Gibson??? WTF is this?!


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Unbelievable... too many chances while were* one and done.*

Lebron just letting him go all the way baseline, ends in a 3 in the corner... yuke


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It looks like the whole Rockets scheme is based upon Lebron being on the floor. But they have no clue about our second unit.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Come on we're missing Hughes but Tmac isn't even in the game blah


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley is in the game: I'm surprised we don't get Newble in there now. Brown grasping at straws now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does Lebron shoot our techs? Mike Brown should really show some balls and yank Lebron off the techs till he gets his FT% to 80+


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like all the whistles have come on one side of the court tonight? It looks like Lebron's getting hammered pretty hard and they're not calling it. Then Houston will go down and immediately get a foul call. 

We have to start playing better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nobody on the team can shoot tonight


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

29 points the entire half: pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Figures the quarter McGradys doesn't play it all we get blown out. I don't understand Mike Brown why don't you come back at the end of the second with the same lineup that got you back in the end of the first?


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

According to Mike Brown "we have them right where we want them" Brown really gets us to play some inspired basketball.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I actually like what Mike Brown is doing. He is showing a message playing Pollard/Newble/Wesley.

He is getting nothing from Gooden/Marshall/Brown/Gibson/Snow everyone but Lebron basically. We look like an average East team. Meaning we look like a team on the outside looking in the western conference.

Just sad.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn this sucks, Dike knock Tmac out. He couldn't even stand straight
Turns out he has mild concussion and is going to be out the rest of the game.


----------



## TyGuy (Apr 19, 2003)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I actually like what Mike Brown is doing. He is showing a message playing Pollard/Newble/Wesley.
> 
> He is getting nothing from Gooden/Marshall/Brown/Gibson/Snow everyone but Lebron basically. We look like an average East team. Meaning we look like a team on the outside looking in the western conference.
> 
> Just sad.


Im not sure if its that or if hes trying to go deep into his bench to get scoring, since its impossible to go deep into his playbook for scoring.

Just looking at lbjs body language and how he has played, he doesnt look very happy the way things are going.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Remember the days when Z gave the same production as Yao. Those days are long gone lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The only other excuse I can give is that it is a back to back on the road. We don't do well with this but at least this should end the talk of how we'll play up to the competition. The Cavs simply aren't playing well at all. 

I'm hoping we can turn it around still: w/o Tmac this has got to be Lebron's show


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

ha, Lebron doesnt care anymore, why should he. Just chucking 3 balls. 

They dont have an freaking all-star on the floor and we are getting embarressed. 

Lebron just lets him go by and trys to go for the block, just ugly.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> The only other excuse I can give is that it is a back to back on the road. We don't do well with this but at least this should end the talk of how we'll play up to the competition. The Cavs simply aren't playing well at all.
> 
> I'm hoping we can turn it around still: w/o Tmac this has got to be Lebron's show


We give this team too many excuses. Spurs/Mavs and great teams do not have game like these. We are for sure not a ligit team, atleast not 20 games into the season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man we suck


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Letting Flip go looks like a huge mistake right now: we got no one who is a proven threat now other then Lebron when Hughes goes down. Sasha and Gibson have shown glimpses but they aren't consistent yet and I'm not sure about Shannon Brown.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get the lead to 8-10 points by the 4th and at least give yourself a shot to win


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is playing like crap 4-16 now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job Gibson. 3 minutes to go get the lead down to 8 and give yourself a shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Got love Shane Battier outplaying James :sigh:


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well I'm going to go running this is about one of the worst games I've seen Lebron play in a long time and I can't take anymore

I think Hughes will fix a lot of our problems but he's going to have to play at his Washington form to really make this team click


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> Got love Shane Battier outplaying James :sigh:


Lebron's defense was good earlier this year. The past two games, I've been very disappointed. 

It doesn't matter if you're a superstar. If you let your man equal your numbers, it doesn't mean a thing. Just that the rest of the other team is probably better than the rest of your team.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Lebron's defense was good earlier this year. The past two games, I've been very disappointed.
> 
> It doesn't matter if you're a superstar. If you let your man equal your numbers, it doesn't mean a thing. Just that the rest of the other team is probably better than the rest of your team.


Everyones going to pile on Lebron but a lot of us saw this coming last year once he made the commitment to the world championships: He's been playing the most minues in the league last 2 years, plus the playoffs and now the World championships. 

The only other thing I can add is his game was wonderful before Hughes went down. Once Hughes got hurt, he started chucking more 3's and isn't looking ot pass as much


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just one of those days. Don't take it personal.

Bad shooting against good defense=Taking the L.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I give the guys credit for trying this late run. At least some pride is being shown and I respect that.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Well the mini-run ended.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Damn, Lebron is just not having a good night. 
21 points on 22 shots and 7FT's... Ouch


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I can't really put the blame on any particular person for this loss. Everyone just kinda came out flat. Oh well. I can't believe we scored so few points, even against the slowest team in the league. 

Lebron does look sluggish or something. He just doesn't seem like the same person as last year. Settling for too many jumpers. 

I actually hope it's because he's tired. I hope it's not the same thing that happened to Vince.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I can't really put the blame on any particular person for this loss. Everyone just kinda came out flat. Oh well. *I can't believe we scored so few points, even against the slowest team in the league. *
> 
> Lebron does look sluggish or something. He just doesn't seem like the same person as last year. Settling for too many jumpers.
> 
> I actually hope it's because he's tired. I hope it's not the same thing that happened to Vince.


Well I wouldn't feel so bad if I were you. Houston right now has the lowest opponent PPG in the league right now at right under 89 ppg and came the game with the league's top scoring defense.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Well I wouldn't feel so bad if I were you. Houston right now has the lowest opponent PPG in the league right now at right under 89 ppg and came the game with the league's top scoring defense.


Yeah, that's what I kinda meant by "slowest". Just as far as pace goes. Van Gundy has a notoriously slow pace. Houston's defense is excellent, though.

Regardless, 63 points scored in one game means that we're not making the adjustments we should be. That's a pretty pathetic outing, even against a great defense. Our coach needs to learn how to make the proper adjustments during halftime and get his rotations right.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Brandname said:


> I can't really put the blame on any particular person for this loss. Everyone just kinda came out flat. Oh well. I can't believe we scored so few points, even against the slowest team in the league.
> 
> Lebron does look sluggish or something. He just doesn't seem like the same person as last year. Settling for too many jumpers.
> 
> I actually hope it's because he's tired. I hope it's not the same thing that happened to Vince.


I think he is tired. Playing almost 82 games from last year of November through April, plus the additional 13 playoff games and the World Championships, and now he's back to playing 40+ minutes per game. He's got all that charity work to do in between the Playoffs and World Championships I bet. Man, that has to take a major toll on his body.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i would say the best thing for LeBron would be like a bad ankle sprain so he could sit out for awhile and rest, but we would be screwed. if hughes was healthy, and lebron was out for say 3 weeks, that could do wonders for him in the long run.


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

c p 9 said:


> i would say the best thing for LeBron would be like a bad ankle sprain so he could sit out for awhile and rest, but we would be screwed. if hughes was healthy, and lebron was out for say 3 weeks, that could do wonders for him in the long run.


Bring in Bruce Lee Bowen :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Embarrasing. I'm glad I didn't see this game, i've been beyond frustrated with this team lately and from the game thread it's more of the same.

Like Future said, take the loss and move on. I just hope we see the real Lebron soon. His #'s are great, but something is off with his game. It's pretty obvious.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Brandname said:


> Yeah, that's what I kinda meant by "slowest". Just as far as pace goes. Van Gundy has a notoriously slow pace. Houston's defense is excellent, though.
> 
> Regardless, 63 points scored in one game means that we're not making the adjustments we should be. That's a pretty pathetic outing, even against a great defense. Our coach needs to learn how to make the proper adjustments during halftime and get his rotations right.


True, the shooting performace you guys has was just horrible. 28% for the game? Ouch.
I feel ya on playing back to back nights. Last week Houston played PHX on a 2nd night of a back to back, and you can see they were dead tired. And againt PHX, its just torture.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *HOUSTON - *There are some nights during the course of an NBA season, especially on the road, when it just isn't going to happen.
> The Cavaliers cashed in one of those certificates Saturday night, playing an uncompetitive game against the Houston Rockets in an 81-63 loss.
> It was an evening of potential. The biggest man in the league, Yao Ming, actually sort of had an off night. Plus, Rockets star Tracy McGrady was knocked from the game in the first quarter with a concussion after running into teammate Dikembe Mutombo's elbow.
> Of course, two years ago, a Mutombo elbow broke a bone in LeBron James' face in a game in Cleveland. The way things went for James and the Cavs on this evening, perhaps No. 23 would've preferred that fate.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16154397.htm

Anyone know anything about the shouting match btw Lebron and the bench?


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

Pioneer10 said:


> http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16154397.htm
> 
> Anyone know anything about the shouting match btw Lebron and the bench?


No, but LeBron seriously needs to take a 1-2 weeks breather. He's getting cranky right now.


----------

